# Alaska - auf eigene Faust - Ein Reisebericht



## Southlander (13. Januar 2012)

Hi Boardies,

auf meinem Blog findet ihr einen 3-teiligen Reisebericht zu meiner Angeltour in Alaska. 

www.southland-tales.de

Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------

